# Chicken feet and pigs feet?



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Safe? I saw them online. I read the chicken feet are fine, but do you just give a pig foot to the dog raw? What about the bones?


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I guess I should have put this in the RAW/BARF forum but it won't let me delete.........


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My guys LOVE chicken feet. They can all eat pigs feet but there is not a whole lotta meat on them so they would be closer to a chew bone than a RMB diet wise. But that said I will give them to my guys a couple times a year to gnaw on.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks. Do they eat the pig feet until they are gone, or does the bone stick around for a long time?
Any other suggestions for raw things I can give my dogs as treats? I can't give Rudy raw soup bones b/c he has a dental issue.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I give cow and pig feet for entertaining purposes. Only when I'm watching her so as long as she chews the hide, tendons and ligaments we are OK, when she reaches the bones I remove it and it goes to the trash bin.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

So, the bone in the pig foot is not safe. Great, watch me give one to the dogs and they eat the bone...........
I will ask the obvious, but you give them raw?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

just a really dumb?where all do you even GET chicken feet?would try with my dog but do you need to go to slaughterhouse or ???This post is from ct (fairly urban.)i continue to offer raw to my dog he is an OC -hates change type but might go for feet.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have found chicken feet at the Asian markets. Dogs will eat those up no problem (shouldn't take them very long).


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

http://www.hare-today.com/index.php?cPath=21_32

I can get pigs feet and ox tails at the grocery store. Just dont know if I freeze and give them, or if they need to be cooked. Also, I worry about what happens if they were to swallow the bone. Will they crunch it up and it passes?


----------

